# Man O Man! Am I Happy with This One!!



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I've been really trying to get a super close-up of
the Bees in the Cherry tree, but time restraints and the
weather have not been on my side.
I went out to the garage and
noticed a critter on the door and got a wild idea
to put him in a more natural environment and see if
I could get some cooperation.
Well boy Howdy! I'm a happy camper with this one.
I may have a couple more, I need to take a look at them.
A little crop for composition, cloned out some sensor dust,
boosted the Saturation like normal and Sharpened.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW .....

that is up close and personal ....

great photo D ....


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay that's it!!  No more picture posting for me.  How in the name of Sam Hill can I ever expect to post a picture that now belongs in this forum.  You have set the bar well out of my reach.

By the way Dr. B that is AWSOME.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like a painting!!!  Excellent job.  Amazing detail!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!  Great macro!!!  Bring 'em on!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 31, 2008)

that's incredible detail!!!!  You nailed that one DRB


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 31, 2008)

WWOOOOWWW!  nice shot


----------



## GAGE (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## leo (Mar 31, 2008)

*Yep*

up close and personal

Great detail DRB, ... but what type "bee" is that


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 31, 2008)

Now you have gone too far!
What is next? Paramecium or an amoeba?
Cool shot, amazing technique. I believe you have a grasp of this picture taking thing.
Which state bird is that again?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB is fishin for compliments   FLY FISHIN that is 

I think I saw that big bug on the Scifi station the other night 

NICE SHOT DRB


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 31, 2008)

Great detail i never knew a bee was so ugly


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 31, 2008)

GREAT SHOT.. Now if you can just get those deer to sit still that close.


----------



## Slim1218 (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW! +1000 on what everyone else has said 

That is an incredible shot and I hope you've got some more to amaze us with!


----------



## SeaNile (Mar 31, 2008)

Gees, thats hard on a "wantabe" like me. I see some on here that make me think "keep working and you can do that in time" hmmmm, I
know my future limitations. What a Shot!


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 31, 2008)

D, that is one of your best yet and that is saying something!


----------



## jason308 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nicely done DRB!!!!  I'm with David Helmy here....My shutter finger is raised in salute!!!!


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 31, 2008)

cool, the eye looks really neat.  

that's a good 'un.


----------



## slimbo (Mar 31, 2008)

which lens are you using?  I need to get me one.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 31, 2008)

Good grief...that thing doesn't even look real. Just WOW!!


----------



## Buck (Mar 31, 2008)

Incredible stuff.


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 31, 2008)

Incredible DRB...that's not macro photography, that's micro photography!

You got a lot of those things at your house?


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 31, 2008)

That's the best picture I've ever seen. Perfect!!!! Nice job.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 31, 2008)

They've said it all DRB.  Shutter finger salute.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank You very much everyone!
Slimbo, This was with the Canon 100mm Macro 2.8, a pretty inexpensive lens for the quality it produces.
I've been very happy with it.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 1, 2008)

That is amazing right there...Awsome detail


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 2, 2008)

Now that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 2, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's amazing. Nice macro use...I would have blurred it with my shakes.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice one!!!!


----------



## bristol_bound (May 18, 2009)

How on earth did I miss this one! Awesome, Awesome Shot. Razor sharp, great DOF, terrific lighting, just an Awesome shot!


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 18, 2009)

Wow!, outta the park on that one!!!!!!


----------



## bigkga69 (May 18, 2009)

well I dont like you anymore, that is probably one of the most awsome bug shots I think I have ever seen!!  You'll pay heck trying to top that!!  Cool Cool Dr.B!!!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 18, 2009)

Wow.  I think I saw that in a movie last night.


----------



## Sylvan (May 18, 2009)

That is one awesome shot.

It's shots like that one that makes me want to take more pictures. Cause if I work at it I hope one day I'll be able to take a picture like yours.


----------



## JasonF (May 18, 2009)

I've seen the shot but somehow missed the thread.
A blast from the past...nice work once again DRB!!


----------



## TXR (May 18, 2009)

WOW!!!  That is truly a perfect shot.  DOF, composition everything is nailed on that one.  You have truly deserved a double shutter finger salute on that one.  Man O Man well done sir, well done  

Tom


----------



## Browtine (May 20, 2009)

Simply amazing photo!!! Did you use the DIY flash bouncer for this shot?


----------



## DRB1313 (May 20, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Simply amazing photo!!! Did you use the DIY flash bouncer for this shot?



Browtine, This one had no flash. f14 @ 2.5 sec.

Thanks for all the new comments, this one has been gone a while.


----------



## chevyman09 (May 20, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------

